#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-17
<shahanthegeek> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bd
<shahanthegeek> why we are not active?
<shahanthegeek> http://www.ubuntu-bd.org
<shahanthegeek> This site is no longer activated :(
<shahanthegeek> why the community is sleeping !
<shahanthegeek> We should awake !!!
<shahanthegeek> locobot_5: hey
<shahanthegeek> Hello All !!!
<shahanthegeek> cannt you hear me?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-20
<raju> any one here>
#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-21
<maSnun> Hi guys
<maSnun> anybody home?
<maSnun> hey locobot_5
<maSnun> whats up bot?
<maSnun> anyone here?
<maSnun> hello
<maSnun> :-|
<maSnun> =)
<maSnun> heh
#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-22
<Ekushey> good morning lavluda
<lavluda> good morning :)
<lavluda> what's up?
<Ekushey> nothing much
<Ekushey> are you still working at somewherein?
<lavluda> nope, i left somewherein last february 
<Ekushey> oh! where are you working now?
<lavluda> one remote full-time (abroad)  and senior consultant at comjagat 
<lavluda> what about u ? 
<Ekushey> 100% outsourcing ;)
<lavluda> nice :)
<lavluda> i think i saw u last friday at dhanmondi
<Ekushey> dhanmondi lake?
<lavluda> yep
<lavluda> so it was u :)
<Ekushey> I think so :)
<Ekushey> next time dekhle daak diyen
<Ekushey> long time no see
<lavluda> ok :) sure chi lam na, tai day dai nai
<lavluda> yep, kajar chap community golly time day a hoy na, but ami ubuntu-bd ar milling list follow kori
<lavluda> chop chap audience arke :D
<Ekushey> community noshto hoye geche
<lavluda> yep, too much fight :(
<lavluda> btw, got to go, bike thik korita jai
<lavluda> will talk later
<Ekushey> sure... take care :)
<nirjhor> anyone?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-10-16
<Tuhin> hi all
#ubuntu-bd 2012-10-18
<koustav_> কখন আসছে ১২.১০ ? 
#ubuntu-bd 2013-10-14
<Rezwan> welcome back Russell bhai
#ubuntu-bd 2013-10-19
<Ekushey> wb
<Ekushey> bhat khaisen?
<Rezwan> not yet
<Rezwan> Ekushey: you should talk about it with LiquidOxygen :)
<Rezwan> about that Ismaeel story 
<Rezwan> I think he might know it better than me
<Ekushey> dorkar nai!
<Rezwan> ok
 * Ekushey kolla haraite chay na!
<Rezwan> hahaha nah
<Rezwan> no way 
<Ekushey> :)
<Ekushey> ekta jinish ber khujtesi
<Ekushey> paile dekhachchi
<Rezwan> ki jinish?
<Ekushey> freelancer.com e account ache apnar?
<Rezwan> nahh
<Rezwan> nai
<Rezwan> freelance korar kokhono try kori nai :P
<LiquidOxygen> http://www.islamhouse.com/395195/en/en/books/Stories_of_the_Prophets
<InfoAngel> Title: "Stories of the Prophets [ Imam Ibn Kathir ] - Books - English - PDF" - http://tinyurl.com/o7wyb5k
<LiquidOxygen> read the chapter on ishameel, issac, abrahaam 
<Ekushey> will do :)
<LiquidOxygen> i assume you can find this book in bangla
<LiquidOxygen> in bangladesh
<LiquidOxygen> its called stories of the prophets in english 
<LiquidOxygen> its by ibn kathir
<LiquidOxygen> i would think it has been translated into bangla
<Ekushey> well i don't think it has anything new that i don't know already
<Ekushey> but will check the link, trying to do something now :)
<Ekushey> brb
<Ekushey> pdf splitter install mari
<Ekushey> 42 mb, khaise!
<Rezwan> aita ubuntu te install marben?
<LiquidOxygen> its 200+ page book
<LiquidOxygen> what did you think it would be
<LiquidOxygen> i told you chapter... 
<LiquidOxygen> read the three chapters on them 
<Ekushey> will do mate :)
<Ekushey> Rezwan: ho re bhai, program er naam pdfsam
<Ekushey> ekta PDF file paisi, oi khane ek page amar info ache... oi page ta split kore share marbo :D
<Ekushey> hehehe
<Rezwan> lol
<Rezwan> LiquidOxygen: is the pdf version of the book is free? 
<Rezwan> Ekushey: share korar pore link diyen :P
<LiquidOxygen> there online yeah 
<Rezwan> ah online book. better 
<Ekushey> hehehe abar jigs
<Rezwan> better to use as a reference 
<Ekushey> nogode share dimu
<Rezwan> hahaha
<Ekushey> eta ki dork_t chilo?
<Rezwan> na na
<Rezwan> he is also a hajee, but knowledge 
<Ekushey> oh :)
<Ekushey> eibar hajj e bd theke 10 jon mara gelo
<Rezwan> 44 jon
<Ekushey> bd thekei 44?
<Ekushey> khaise
<Rezwan> aro morbe 
<Ekushey> hajj toh shesh
<Ekushey> return flight shuru hoise shunlam
<Rezwan> hmmm
<Rezwan> shob to ak shathe asbe na
<Rezwan> depend kore ke kokhon gese 
<Rezwan> it also depends on their Hajj package and travel agency 
<Ekushey> pathor marte giye ki beshi more na?
<Ekushey> shaitan er marte giye nijei intekal :(
<Rezwan> not anymore :)
<Rezwan> Saudi Govt. developed the system 
<Ekushey> achcha ei pathor mara ta ki symbolic na?
<Rezwan> yes symbolic 
<Ekushey> naki mone kora hoy okhanr shaitan thake?
<Ekushey> dushtu shaitan
<Rezwan> symbolic 
<Ekushey> pathor na maira bonduk diye gulli korle cholbe na?
<Rezwan> nope 
<Rezwan> stop mocking about it Russell bhai :) if you want to learn about it there are references. or I can bring someone to talk who is knowledgeable :)
<Rezwan> khaite daktese amma. brb
<Ekushey> hehehehe
<Ekushey> ok ok
<Ekushey> ami khachchi :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-10-15
<MMukherjee> :o!
<MMukherjee> Bengali! :ooooooooooo
<MMukherjee> Ami bangla desh theke noi, kintu WB theke! :D
#ubuntu-bd 2014-10-16
<Rezwan> hello MMukherjee 
<Rezwan> উবুন্টু বাংলা চ্যানেলে স্বাগতম
<Rezwan> :)
<MMukherjee> :o
<MMukherjee> Rezwan: :)
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, উবুন্টু ইউজার? :)
<MMukherjee> Houzar mane?
<Rezwan> "ইউজার"
<MMukherjee> Ami ekhono ektu "fag-type" e moto acchi :p
<MMukherjee> No bengali fonts here :c
<Rezwan> সেটা আবার কী জিনিস?
<Rezwan> Bangla porte parchen na?
<Rezwan> ahhh!
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, kun distro?
<MMukherjee> Ami parchi
<MMukherjee> Ubuntu 14.04.1 ;)
<Rezwan> tahole to Bangla porte porte shomossha howar kotha na
<Rezwan> porte*
<MMukherjee> Hmm, sotti, kintu ektu Monitor e problem acche.
<MMukherjee> :9
<Rezwan> plenty of Bangla fonts get installed with Ubuntu
<Rezwan> or maybe the problem in your IRC client
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, browser e Bangla font kemon ashe?
<MMukherjee> Hmm, bhalo e ase, kintu onek somaye sob bojha jaye na, ei bekar Monitor er jonno.
<MMukherjee> Ami sob jaye ga tei Ubuntu bhabo har k'ri.
<MMukherjee> ;)
<Rezwan> English proten kuno shomossha hoy?
<Rezwan> tahole buja jabe problem ta monitor e 
<MMukherjee> Server, PC teo.
<MMukherjee> Hmm, hoi.
<Rezwan> okay :)
<Rezwan> monitor change kore felen tahole
<MMukherjee> Haa, khub tara tari kinbo!
<MMukherjee> Ei Diwali Bumper Offer e! ;)
<Rezwan> haha good :)
<Rezwan> apni Kolkatay thaken?
<MMukherjee> Haa.
<MMukherjee> Na, asole.
<MMukherjee> Ami Chandannagar e thaki.
<MMukherjee> Sudhu 10 years boyes amar :p
<MMukherjee> Kintu puro Ubuntu ke bhabokar k're niye chi
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, apnar boyosh 10?!
<MMukherjee> Ha.
<MMukherjee> Kono problem? :p
<Rezwan> no problem at all :)
<MMukherjee> ;)
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, you have a server running Ubuntu?
<MMukherjee> Yup
<Rezwan> wow
<MMukherjee> On powerkiller.no-ip.biz
<MMukherjee> I'm hosting a IRC Server atm :p
<Rezwan> you are the youngest person I know running an Ubuntu server!
<MMukherjee> :o, really?!
<Rezwan> probably :)
<MMukherjee> You can connect to see/verify
<Rezwan> sure.
<MMukherjee> Join #aeclan
<MMukherjee> It's the place.
<Rezwan> on what server
<MMukherjee> powerkiller.no-ip.biz
<MMukherjee> I host a InspIRCd there.
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, awesome :)
<MMukherjee> :D
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, ekhon kun class e poro? (hope I can call you "tumi" now :P )
<MMukherjee> Ami ekhon 4 e pori.
<Rezwan> nice
<Rezwan> aj school bondho chilo?
<MMukherjee> Hmm.
<MMukherjee> Class 10 ar 11 er Oral Exam hocche.
<MMukherjee> Eta kirohom ekta support chara ektu ektu chatroom er moto hoye gacche :p
<Rezwan> hahaha
<Rezwan> it works as both support and chatroom for the ubuntu users :P
<MMukherjee> :p
<MMukherjee> Tumi kothay thako?
<Rezwan> ami thaki Sylhet e
<Rezwan> Syhet chino?
<MMukherjee> Na.
<MMukherjee> Sudho 10 bochor boyes, ki ar hote pare.
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, Sylhet Bangladesh er ekta shohor. google e search dile jaante parbe
<MMukherjee> 'kk
<Rezwan> anyway, amio Chandannagar ashole kuthay jani na! :P
<MMukherjee> :o
<MMukherjee> Hoogly te.
<MMukherjee> :p
<Rezwan> okay :)
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, kotodin dhore Ubuntu use korcho?
<MMukherjee> Mhm, 1-2 bochor.
<MMukherjee> Prothom e VirtualBox e bhabo har k'rtam
<MMukherjee> Tar por directly niye elam.
<Rezwan> Ubuntu er agay ki use korte?
<MMukherjee> Win. 7.
<Rezwan> ahh
<Rezwan> prothom kobe computer use kora shuru korle? :)
<MMukherjee> Onek din age.
<MMukherjee> Kicchu bochor age.
<MMukherjee> Jokhon ami class 1 e portam
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, tumi acho?
<MMukherjee> Hm acchi
<MMukherjee> Ei atheme er kag holo ;)
<MMukherjee> Ses holo*
<Rezwan> atheme টা কি জিনিস?
<Rezwan> accha tumake ki name dakbo boloto? tumar dak naam ki? :P
<Rezwan> MMukherjee
<MMukherjee> Rizu
<MMukherjee> Atheme ekti IRC services
<Rezwan> IRC client?
<MMukherjee> Freenode eta bhabohar k're.
<MMukherjee> ChanServ Ekti IRC services' bot.
<Rezwan> bahh
<Rezwan> Rizu khub shundor naam. kintu eta to meyder naam! ;-P
<MMukherjee> Na.
<MMukherjee> Rizu mane "straight"
<MMukherjee> Ami chele ;-@
<Rezwan> LOL ok ok
<Rezwan> thik ache
<MMukherjee> :D
<MMukherjee> AFK, ebar khai-dai ar porte jai ;)
<MMukherjee> Ese IRC Bot er opor code k'rte h'be.
<Rezwan> okkay :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-10-17
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, kemon acho Riju?
<MMukherjee> Bhalo achi, tumi?
<Rezwan> ami achi
<Rezwan> mon bhalo nei
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, ki korcho ekhon?
<MMukherjee> Ei #ubuntu te support chai chi.
<Rezwan> support paccho?
<MMukherjee> Are jano to, ami MySQL install k'rar chesta k'rchi, kintu ei problem ta dekhache: Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main mysql-client-core-5.5 i386 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<MMukherjee>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<MMukherjee> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main mysql-client-core-5.5 i386 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<MMukherjee>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<MMukherjee> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main mysql-client-5.5 i386 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<MMukherjee>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<MMukherjee> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-client-core-5.5_5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<MMukherjee> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-client-5.5_5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<MMukherjee> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<MMukherjee> Na thik thak pacchi na
<MMukherjee> Ami sudo apt-get upgrade k'rchi.
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578522/
<MMukherjee> Ei ta beroche,
<MMukherjee> Kintu er por abar sudo apt-get install .... k'rle kichu tei ota ab'r install hocche na.
<Rezwan> ami to mysqul pari na 
<Rezwan> mysql*
<MMukherjee> Hmmmm, am'r lagbe :(
<Rezwan> mysql diye ki korbe?
<MMukherjee> Ekta DB toiri k'rbo
<MMukherjee> Am'r GameServer stats rakbo
<Rezwan> tumi game khelo?
<MMukherjee> Abossoi!
<MMukherjee> Kintu Open-Source game ;)
<Rezwan> LOL
<MMukherjee> xD
<MMukherjee> Ebar ei problem ta fix hoye gacche.
<Rezwan> good :)
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, acho?
<MMukherjee> Hm
<MMukherjee> Ei pore elam.
<MMukherjee> Ab'r barite p'rte b'ste hobe.
<Rezwan> bahh
<Rezwan> onek poralekha
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, tumi computer e Bangla likhte paro?
<MMukherjee> Na. D:
<MMukherjee> Jani na ki rokhom bhabe.
<MMukherjee> Rezwan: Ki ar korbo, Baba prochur Tution diye diye che
<MMukherjee> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
<MMukherjee> Error code: ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE
<MMukherjee> When I tried to go to www.ubuntu-bd.org
<Rezwan> MMukherjee, সাইটটা এখন ডাউন বোধহয়
<Rezwan> tumi Bangla type kora shikhe felo
<Rezwan> Avro phonetics othoba Probhat
<Rezwan> Bengali linux techy ra probhat diye Bangla lekhe
#ubuntu-bd 2014-10-18
<MMukherjee> Ah
<MMukherjee> Okay, sikhbo! :D
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-17
<sujon> good morning everybody..........
<r3m0n> ahoneybun, hi... tomorrow I saw you in telegram, is you?
<sujon> কেউ কি অনলাইনে আছেন?
<r3m0n> হুমমমম
<sujon> ভাই কোথায় থাকেন?
<r3m0n> বাড়ীতে..../
<sujon> শশুর বাড়িতে নাকি!
<r3m0n> বাপের বাড়ী..../
<sujon> সেই বাড়িটা কোথায়, দেশের ভেতরে নাকি...............
<r3m0n> হ... 
<sujon> তা ভাই নিশ্চয় জায়গাটার কোনো একটা নাম আছে। দয়া করে জানালে খুবই উপকৃত হইতাম।
<r3m0n> খুব দরকার...?
<sujon> একই গ্রুপে আছি, তাই পরিচিত হওয়াটা অবশ্যই দরকার আছে বলে আমার মনে হয়।
<r3m0n> ok... এই লন>>> wiki.ubuntu.com/remon
<sujon> ধন্যবাদ
<r3m0n> স্বাগতম.../ আপনার কিছুমিছু দেখান??
<sujon> উবুন্টু.কম এ লগিন করবো কিভাবে?
<sujon> কেউ হেল্প করেন প্লিজ
<r3m0n> sorry... I'm busy now... I'll tell you tomorrow....
<sujon> ওকে ভাই.........
<pavlushka> Hello everyone ahoneybun and Kilos :)
<ahoneybun> heyo pavlushka
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: its supposed to be very early in the morning there, what are you doing? :)
<pavlushka> sorry
<pavlushka> ah no yes, its supposed to be
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: you didn't sleep?
<ahoneybun> it's 6:30am
<ahoneybun> not that crasy
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: great, so you are an early riser :) or your work made you?
<ahoneybun> nah just woke up
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: looking for coffee?
<ahoneybun> not at the moment
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Telegram chat: https://telegram.me/ubuntubd | register your irc nick(username) and ask in #freenode for an unaffili
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Telegram chat: https://telegram.me/ubuntubd | register nick and ask in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak
<walrider> Kilos: helo unlc 
<walrider> Kilos: u there ?
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai asen ?
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> Kilos: uncl how are u now ?\
<walrider> sujon: wc 
<Kilos> im fine so far ty walrider , how are you?
<walrider> Kilos: im good i was worried abt ur health condition 
<Kilos> im ok ty
<walrider> Kilos: ur still in medical cabin ? or home ??
<Kilos> i was only in hospital for 3 days 
<walrider> hows ur family 
<Kilos> they are ok as well ty. 
<walrider> :)  
<Kilos> the old women suffering with ankylosing spondilitis
<walrider> im glad to here from u 
<walrider> oh 
<walrider> where is she now 
<Kilos> parts of her spine are fusing together , so she lives in pain
<walrider> damn 
<Kilos> she is right next to me here
<walrider> bone -prblm is realyy painfull
<Kilos> yes especially when parts just fuse and you do something too strenuous and break them loose again
<walrider> i wish u both get wel soon i pray to god 
<Kilos> ty my friend
<zaki> hello everyone
<zaki> hi sujon
<zaki> pavlushka: how are you?
<Kilos> hi  zaki sujon 
<zaki> hello Kilos
<zaki> how are u now?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<zaki> i'm ok now
<zaki> how's your day's going? 
<zaki> and how is your family? :) 
<Kilos> been a good day ty, and ready for bed again
<sujon> hello!
<Kilos> 11.37 pm
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> how is the dinner?
<Kilos> hows things your side
<sujon> I need a help
<sujon> how can i login ubuntu.com
<zaki> everything fine right now. but exam will start soon
<Kilos> study hard lad
<Kilos> sujon ask pavlushka 
<zaki> Kilos: btw QA is not here
<sujon> ok
<zaki> i asked her to join #ubuntu-bd from your channel but she was not listening to me :D 
<Kilos> must have disconnected again zaki 
<zaki> sujon: what are u tring to do?
<Kilos> yes she is very cheeky
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> welcome QA
<Kilos> QA welcome
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<sujon> Anyway I am busy now..... good bye
<Kilos> cheers sujon 
<zaki> sujon: you can't login to ubuntu.com
<zaki> at first you have to create a ubuntu one profile
<zaki> sujon: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<zaki> than create a launchpad profile
<Kilos> night bd friends
<zaki> good night kilos
<pavlushka> zaki: I am fine, just afk :)
<pavlushka> hey zaki sujon :)
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<zaki> sujon: ping
<zaki> pavlushka: we have new guest here, sujon 
<zaki> do u know him?
<pavlushka> zaki: looks like he knows me.
<zaki> good. 
<zaki> sujon: create your ubuntu one account from here. https://login.ubuntu.com/
<sujon> ok bro.... I am trying
<zaki> oky
<sujon> account created... but wiki link ber korbo ki kore?
<zaki> now log in here https://launchpad.net/
<zaki> using your ubuntu one acount
<zaki> and wait
<sujon> ok
<zaki> keep calm and wait. :P
<sujon> লগিন হয়েছে। এখন কি করবো?
<zaki> what u want to do?
<sujon> আমি আমার ইনফর্মেশন দিতে চাইছি।
<pavlushka> sujon, let the wiki matter to rest, first got to launchpad.net and create your profile there.
<sujon> I have logged launchpad.net... what can I do now?
<zaki> you can provide your information in your launchpad profile, so edit your launchpad profile.
<sujon> Ok... I'm trying. Thanks again
<pavlushka> sujon for instance you can have zaki's LP link to have an idea, here https://launchpad.net/~z4ki
<zaki> you can follow this guide. https://launchpad.net/~tanjim 
<sujon> yaah... many many thanks
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: you better stop providing tanjim's link
<zaki> :D
<zaki> sujon: you welcome
<zaki> pavlushka: where to find an avatar like your lp avatar. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: I have created it, but collected the sample from web, That is Johny Bravo.
<zaki> oky
<zaki> sujon: how is your niece tisha?  how old is she? 
<sujon> 3 years old
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> sujon: so this is you? https://www.facebook.com/farukahmed852
<sujon> yaah bro...
<sujon> কিন্তু আমার আইডি পেলেন কিভাবে ভাই?
<zaki> i was walking beside graveyard
<zaki> :P
<sujon> বুজলাম না ভাই......
<zaki> sujon: so you are holy spirit or evil spirit? :P 
<sujon> আমি কিভাবে বলবো। নিজেরটা নিজে কেমনে বিচার করে।
<zaki> from your facebook profile name i can identify you as a spirit
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> pretatta
<sujon> Hmm... that's right
<zaki> yea. :P that's why i'm asking about
<sujon> I'm not so good, but hope so not bad.
<zaki> hmm :) 
<zaki> sujon want some coffee?
<sujon> yaah, why not.
<zaki> oky
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<zaki> QA: coffee large
<QA> zaki: *blink*
<zaki> sujon: ask Qa for coffee like this 
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<zaki> ha ha
<sujon> QA I need some coffee...
<QA> sujon: What?
<sujon> Can I get it?
<zaki> sujon just say 'coffee please"
<sujon> coffee please
<zaki> you should mation her name
<sujon> oh... trying
<sujon> Coffee please QA
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<zaki> sujon: like me.
<sujon> What's the meaning of QA zaki vai?
<zaki> she is a bot 
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> she serve coffee 
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<sujon> I need some QA
<zaki> sujon: we are talking about virtual coffee not real :P
<sujon> yaah... I understood that
<zaki> and you missed coffee this time, it was awesome. :D
<zaki> nex time don't miss
<sujon> Ubuntu 16.04 এ অনেক বাগ ছিলো। উবুন্টু ১৬.১০ তে কি বাগ আছে zaki?
<sujon> there are any video chating apps on ubuntu zaki?
<zaki> video chating app? sujon
<sujon> হুম
<zaki> sujon: ubuntu 16.10 should be nice, and less buggy i think
<zaki> and you can use google hangout for video chatting
<sujon> how can i install with terminal?
<zaki> know about ask ubuntu?
<zaki> you can use web interface
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-18
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and everyone else
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos ahoneybun and everyone :)
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos :)
<Kilos> ok ty lad and you?
<pavlushka> I am fine, thanks Kilos :)
<Nahiyan> listening to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3M94oGzv70
<ahoneybun> heyo
<Kilos> night bd and ahoneybun 
<zaki> wb sujon
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<sujon> tnx... How are you?
<pavlushka> Hello zaki sujon and everyone else :)
<sujon> hey Pavlushka, how are you bro?
<zaki> i'm fine sujon :) 
<sujon> what are you doing? zaki
<zaki> sujon: at my office
<zaki> and you?
<sujon> I am watching Bangla Natok on my room........
<zaki> great. (y)
<sujon> :)
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> wb Tanvir
<pavlushka> thanks zaki :)
<pavlushka> QA tell sujon that I was busy in a convo with a dev, so missed him, and kept him without a reply, :(
<QA> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell sujon on freenode
<pavlushka> heyo ahoneybun :)
<pavlushka> zaki: you know sujon's LP profile?
<zaki> nope, pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, np :)
<pavlushka> zaki: hehe, looks like I am good at finding :P, https://launchpad.net/~sujon
<zaki> wow
<zaki> ha ha :D
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> wb sujon
<zaki> hello pavlushka Nahiyan & Tanvir
<pavlushka> wb zaki :)
<zaki> dipraw: you are always in silent mode. 
<pavlushka> hey sujon , got my mail?
<zaki> ty pavlushka
<sujon> via QA?
<pavlushka> lol yes that too
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<sujon> hmm... i got it
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Done
<pavlushka> sujon: check your email inbox the one you registered with ubuntu.com
<sujon> yaah... just one minutes please
<zaki> sujon: via lp :D
<pavlushka> zaki: good guess, clever
<sujon> Anyway, which is the best apps for chating...? XChat, HexChat or Pigdin?
<zaki> pavlushka: :p
<pavlushka> sujon: what Ubuntu flavor you are running?
<zaki> sujon: pavlushka will suggest you hexchat ! :D
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and zaki!
<pavlushka> like kubuntu ubuntu or xubuntu
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<pavlushka> QA ty 
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<zaki> dinner time 
<zaki> brb
<pavlushka> zaki: eat for me too :)
<sujon> Ubuntu 14.04
<pavlushka> sujon: then as zaki said, hexchat :)
<pavlushka> Hey RemonShai :)
<sujon> I need some coffee please QA..
<RemonShai> hy,,,,,
<pavlushka> sujon: say exactly what in the inverted commas "QA coffee on"
<pavlushka> without the commas
<RemonShai> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<pavlushka> RemonShai: So how are you ? moja?
<RemonShai> fine.. but what is moja???
<pavlushka> RemonShai: sujon read the channel topic and the emphasis on the last line specially.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: মানে মজায় আসেন?
<pavlushka> *আছেন
<RemonShai> কি উপলক্ষে??
<sujon> চ্যানেল টপিক কোথায় ভাই?
<pavlushka> sujon: উপরে ^
<QA> Coffee's ready for RemonShai!
<sujon> ভাই আমি বুজতেছিনা।
<RemonShai> দাঁড়ান দিচ্ছি >>> কোনটা ভাল হবে?? www.raspberrypi.org/download
<sujon> 404 - Page Not Found remonshai
<RemonShai> download>> downloads
<sujon> owh..
<RemonShai> ahoneybun, hi... are you active???
<sujon> what is this bro remonshai?
<RemonShai> operating system for raspberry pi.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: sujon  register nick and ask in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak
<sujon> এটা কি লাইভ বুটে চালানো যাবে? remonshai
<RemonShai> pavlushka & zaki আপনাদের দৃষ্টি আকর্ষন করতেছি্।
<pavlushka> one like zaki has an unaffiliated cloak
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Raspbian
<pavlushka> os for PI
<RemonShai> বাকীরা কি পাপ করলো???
<pavlushka> and you can even install Ubuntu-MATE on a Pi
<pavlushka> RemonShai: not every os is ported for Pi
<pavlushka> you need to port the os for the arch/hardware
<pavlushka> like all os do
<pavlushka> RemonShai: think like an android port.
<RemonShai> ওগুলো কিন্তু raspberry ভার্সন...!!
<pavlushka> কোনগুলা?
<pavlushka> আমি যেগুলো বললাম?
<RemonShai> https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
<pavlushka> hmm
<RemonShai> আপনার গুলো তো অফিসিয়াল।
<zaki> sujon: RemonShai join #freenode and ask for  cloak
<sujon> zaki ভাই আমি বুজিনি কি বললেন।
<zaki> cloak for your nick, so that noo one will see your ip
<zaki> join #freenode channel and ask a cloak for your nick
<pavlushka> RemonShai: sujon this must work https://93.93.130.214/downloads/
<pavlushka> sujon type /j #freenode
<RemonShai> sujon, আপনার ID register করেন।
<sujon> Your connection is not secure
<sujon> The owner of 93.93.130.214 has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.
<sujon> এটা দেখাইতাছে
<zaki> add exception
<RemonShai> yep
<pavlushka> but b4 that type "/msg nickserv register your-email your-password"
<sujon> কোথায়?
<zaki> pavlushka: nick sujon is registerd
<pavlushka> here
<pavlushka> then he is good to join #freenode
<pavlushka> sujon type /j #freenode
<RemonShai> আমার মনে হয় "সুজন" ভাই, বুঝতেছে না। 
<sujon> Raspbian ডাউনলোড দিয়া কি করমু ভাই?
<RemonShai> sujon, আপনে ডাউনলোড দিবেন কেন???
<zaki> sujon: thats not for you, that was for RemonShai
<RemonShai> sujon, that's for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sujon> ঠিক আছে, আমি আসলে বুজিনি। এটা দিয়ে কি করবেন ভাই? remonshai
<RemonShai> মিনি কম্পিউটার( রাস্পিবেরী পাই)
<sujon> :-[
<RemonShai> এই বিষয়ে আমরা পরে আরো আলাপ করবো। আপনি আগে pavlushka ভাইয়ের কথা শুনুন।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কিনসে Pi, Os download দিবে তাই
<sujon> ইউটিউবে রিভিউ দেখলাম, এই রকম কম্পিউটার কি বাংলাদেশে পাওয়া যায় নাকি ভাই?
<zaki> sujon: you can create one 
<pavlushka> sujon: জি ভাই
<RemonShai> pavlushka, zaki ভাই দারুন একটা মনিটর পাইছি >>https://www.ryanscomputers.com/Samsung-Monitor-9904
<RemonShai> sujon, follow>>> http://store.roboticsbd.com/18-raspberry-pi
<zaki> RemonShai:  go for it
<zaki> btw afaik your budget was around 4k :P
<zaki> and this one is 10.6k
<RemonShai> curve দেইখা লোভে পইরা গেছি।
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> দগদ
<pavlushka> lol
<RemonShai> এজন্য আরো ১০~১৫ দিন অপেক্ষা করা লাগবে। সামনে মাসের মাইনে পেয়ে নিই আগে।
<pavlushka> yay
<zaki> RemonShai: (y)
<sujon> ভাই দাম কি রকম পরবে?
<zaki> sujon: 10.6k 1k=1000 bdt
<RemonShai> sujon, ওখানে সব , বিস্তারিত লেখা আছে। আমার অনেক পড়বে। (pi+case>> 4500/- & monitor 10600/-)
<zaki> RemonShai: do have cloak for your nick?
<zaki> do u*
<RemonShai> no....
<RemonShai> why...????
<zaki> so join #freenode and ask for one
<zaki> to hide your ip.
<zaki> atm anyone can see your ip and can track you using your ip
<pavlushka> Researcher: do a "/whois zaki"
<pavlushka> r3m0n: : do a "/whois zaki" and then "/whois sujon"
<r3m0n> what can I do??? I've nothing understand...
<r3m0n> is me, like sujon ???? pavlushka vai??
<r3m0n> talking about my nick... pavlushka 
<zaki> welcome back to #ubuntu-bd AudaciousTUX 
<r3m0n> pavlushka, সুজন ভাইয়ের IP দেখা যাচ্ছিল কেন, সঠিক বুঝলাম না।
<zaki> r3m0n: now are you seeing what ip sujon using? 
<pavlushka> r3m0n: do a "/whois r3m0n" now
<r3m0n> আমারটা তো আরো বিস্তারিত দেখাচ্ছে :( কেন???
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> :|
<r3m0n> সমাধান দিয়ালান ১ সেকেন্ডের মধ্যেই....
<zaki> r3m0n: this is unsecure for you. so you have to secure it by using a mask/cloak
<r3m0n> how...?
<zaki> a good cover/box/casing for your ip
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> r3m0n: আপনার nick যদি অপনার কাছে বিস্তারিত না দেখায়, তাহলে অন্য কাউকে দেখাবে?
<r3m0n> pavlushka, হাহাহাহাহাহাহাহাহাহ কিন্তু জাকি ভাই বলল, আমি সিকিউর না। কেন??
<zaki> r3m0n: type "/join #freenode" without Quotation mark
<zaki> r3m0n: cz i can track your location and details by using your ip
<r3m0n> then??
<dipraw> zaki, right u are! coz i was not using the PC! it was my younger brother
<pavlushka> r3m0n: zaki: will guide a missile to you by hacking a US drone :p
<r3m0n> oww
<zaki> dipraw: oky :D
<dipraw> now um here but not for long :P zaki 
<pavlushka> dipraw: ঋভুরে পিডায়া হয়রান কইরা ফালামু
<zaki> r3m0n: now i can guess you are using robi SIM :P 
<r3m0n> hmmmm
<pavlushka> (চ)
<dipraw> why? :/ pavlushka 
<pavlushka> (y)
<r3m0n> zaki, how to hide my ip???
<pavlushka> r3m0n: now you are talking, lol
<pavlushka> dipraw: just kidding.
<pavlushka> zaki: good job
<r3m0n> zaki, washed my brain... LOL
<r3m0n> zaki, কি গ্রুপ ধরাই দিলেন, আমি পাগল হইমু তো....!!!!
<zaki> pavlushka: :)
<zaki> r3m0n: wait 
<zaki> eir will give you voice, than you can ask something
<zaki> dipraw: so how are you doing there?
<zaki> everything oky?
<pavlushka> zaki: eir stopped giving voice 
<pavlushka> zaki:  so just ask
<zaki> :3 thats good for r3m0n
<r3m0n> zaki, what..???
<zaki> nothing 
<zaki> r3m0n: ask for a cloak there in #freenode
<zaki> say you need  a cloak for your nick, someone willl respons
<zaki> r3m0n: just ask, you don't have to mention eir
<zaki> lol
<zaki> congratulations r3m0n
<zaki> now your are secure
<r3m0n> আমি তো কিছুই বুঝলাম না। 
<zaki> and be nice when you are asking for something from someone
<zaki> now "/whois r3m0n"
<r3m0n> wow.... বেশ ভাল লাগছে কিন্তু কিছুই বুঝি নাই এটা দুঃক্ষজনক।
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> you will understand someday :P
<zaki> QA: tell sujon on freenode that i was busy that time,that's i can't reply to his message, and sujon check this out to creat a custom ubuntu image like Oikyo http://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<QA> zaki: Sure, I'll tell sujon on freenode
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> good night everyone. 
<zaki> QA: good night
<QA> Good night zaki sleep tight
<r3m0n> bye  bye
<pavlushka> Good Night everyone :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-19
<pavlushka-> hey everbody!
<pavlushka-> hello Kilos
<pavlushka-> Kilos is halloween up?
<pavlushka-> see ya
<Kilos> hi pav
<Kilos> halloween is a yankie thing
<Kilos> aw
<zaki> wb Tanvir & Shrek
<zaki> wb abhra
<zaki> how are you?
<abhra> zaki, doing fine. how are you?
<zaki> i'm oky. :) 
<zaki> abhra: are u from kolkata?
<abhra> not exactly. using vpn
<zaki> oh :|
<zaki> where are u from?
<abhra> nearby
<abhra> :)
<zaki> oky abhra :)
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<zaki> how are you?
<RemonShai> fine.. ty.. and you?
<zaki> i'm oky
<zaki> btw your nick isn't cloaked i see
<zaki> you have registerd two nick ? RemonShai and r3m0n?
<RemonShai> hmmm, I know,,
<r3m0n> zaki ভাই, একটা camera suggest করেন, যেটি বেশ পরিস্কার ছবি তোলে। (একজনে জিগাইলো আমাকে)
<zaki> what camera? dslr?
<r3m0n> mobile software camera...
<zaki> i don't have a smart phone. 
<zaki> so i don't know
<r3m0n> একটু খোঁজ নিয়ে জানান।
<zaki> hmm
<r3m0n> আমি তো ফোনের ডিফল্ট camera নিয়েই সন্তুষ্ট।
<zaki> hmmm
<zaki> you can suggest her prisma. 
<zaki> and you cam perfect or dslr camera (apk) etc etc
<r3m0n> সে ওইটা ব্যবহার করে। সে এখন এমন একটি camera চায়, যেটি দূরের ছবি পরিস্কার করে তুলতে  সক্ষম।
<zaki> r3m0n: he or she?
<r3m0n> my elder brother.
<zaki> so he need a zoom lens
<r3m0n> in phone...?
<zaki> may be
<zaki> i don't know for sure really..
<zaki> which phone he is using?
<r3m0n> samsung
<zaki> the meximum performence can gain by deafult camera. other app ca'nt enhance that so much.
<zaki> i think
<r3m0n> এটাই তো বড় কর্তাকে বুঝাইতে পারি না। :(
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> r3m0n: do u like music? 
<r3m0n> yes... 
<r3m0n> mostly lalongeeti
<r3m0n> english hard rock... a few cool song too.
<zaki> what genre?
<r3m0n> সবগুলাই তো ব্লুজ, পপ থাকে
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> english hard rock? 
<zaki> which band?
<r3m0n> linkin park
<zaki> they are like playing DJ :p btw i like some of there songs
<zaki> try "Led Zeppelin"
<r3m0n> net সল্পতার কারনে এখন নতুন কিছু শোনা হয় না।
<zaki> r3m0n: ^
<r3m0n> ok, I'll... 
<zaki> r3m0n: Stairway to Haven
<r3m0n> অল্প অল্প দেন। এই দুই album download করে শুনতে থাকি।
<zaki> r3m0n: Led Zeppelin is a famous band and one of there song name is Stairway to Haven
<r3m0n> what's the album name....???
<zaki> r3m0n: Led Zeppelin IV 1971
<r3m0n> ty... download complete... & I wanna go for sleep now.... bye
<zaki> oky, don't listen to them too much
<zaki> good night rimon
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> good night everyone
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-20
<Tuhin> Hello all
<Tuhin> any freelancer here?
<Tuhin> which payment method to use and how ?
<Tuhin> paypal still didnt come to bangladesh, they last said about coming here back in july2016 and many times before that
<Guest1952> Tuhin : pm me with your job 
<pavlushka-> hello everyone & Kilos :)
<pavlushka-> bbl, see ya :)
<zaki> wb pavlushka-
<pavlushka-> ty zaki:)
<pavlushka-> Hello Tuhin :)
<pavlushka-> cant be for long :(
<pavlushka-> be back tomorrow :p
<pavlushka-> take care guys, see ya :)
<pavlushka-> Goodnight everyone :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-21
<zaki> wb sujon
<zaki> sujon: got my message vai QA?
<zaki> via*
<sujon> hmm... but ekhono dekha hoyni
<zaki> welcome back pavlushka
<pavlushka> Thanks zaki :)
<zaki> how are you doing? pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: doing fine, and you?
<zaki> i'm oky
<pavlushka> zaki: My main line was down for two days and had packetloss issue for few days, so I was a bit irregular :(
<zaki> oh, optical fiber link down? 
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> pavlushka: i removed libre office and installed wps office in my system
<pavlushka> zaki: wps has limited support for filetypes, you are good with that?
<pavlushka> I meant you are ok with that?
<zaki> i don't do much word processing. 
<zaki> and i'm not sure about the differences. 
<pavlushka> zaki: wps supports msoffice formatting better but Libre Offfice has a larger scope to work with
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> 2 differences, msoffice formatting support, +1 for wps, 0 for Libreoffice or may be (-1)
<pavlushka> but wps has support for limited filetypes
<pavlushka> where LibreOffice has +1
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<zaki> pavlushka: got it.
<zaki> wb Kilos
<zaki> may be i want/need msoffice formatting support.
<pavlushka> zaki: but you can do many other things with LibreOffice other than msoffice formatting support issue which has limited functionality in wps :)
<zaki> like? 
<zaki> calc, impress?
<pavlushka> zaki: My suggestion is to you that you keep them both, wouldn't hurt :)
<pavlushka> zaki: as I do
<pavlushka> zaki: for msoffice formatting support wps and for other things LibreOffice :)
<Kilos> hi guys
<pavlushka> zaki: no, wps has its spreadsheet and presentation tools, that's not the point.
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<zaki> pavlushka: oky. :) 
<zaki> i will keep both of them. that will be better. 
<zaki> this is the first time i installed wps office
<pavlushka> zaki: you'll see in time, the difference as you will use it.
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin/+bug/1440210
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1440210 in kwin (Ubuntu) "KWin crashes multiple times a day and often has to be restarted manually." [Critical,Triaged]
<zaki> don't know this is the right bug that affects me. 
<pavlushka> zaki: you should notice this "DistroRelease: Ubuntu 15.04"
<pavlushka> zaki: so, no.
<zaki>  Mouse works. From what I can tell everything is running in back ground. I think some application gets frozen and blackened in front which makes everything behind it unusable.
<zaki> to fix this i have to restart my pc every time
<pavlushka> ahoneybun Kilos , can you shade some light on this (zaki's issue) ?
<Kilos> i very seldom use any office stuff
<Kilos> wbb, reboot time
<zaki> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: i reseted everything to it's default. 
<pavlushka> oh Kilos , I was talking about zaki 's kde issue
<pavlushka> zaki: so how is it now?
<pavlushka> Hello dipraw !
<zaki> zaki it's seems fine after a restart. now i'm updating karnel to 4.4.0-45-generic
<zaki> previous one is 4.4.0-43
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Sure
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks
<pavlushka> zaki: so how is it now?
<pavlushka> Hello dipraw !
<pavlushka> oh Kilos , I was talking about zaki 's kde issue
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> night Kilos :)
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> xD
<mint> .
<zaki> welcome mint
<mint> thanku 
<mint> ami walrider 
<mint> :D
<zaki> oky
<zaki> dinner time 
<zaki> bbl
<mint> ami shash korlam 
<mint> ok bhai 
<mint> ttyl 
<zaki> wb pavlushka-
<pavlushka-> :)
<pavlushka-> zaki so, whassup?
<zaki> everything looks beautiful. :D he he
<zaki> pavlushka-: had dinner?
<pavlushka-> zaki yep, had my dinner, you?
<pavlushka-> zaki it means you are in love :)
<zaki> me too. :) 
<zaki> pavlushka-: negative :P 
<zaki> pavlushka-: walrider showed up with a different nick :D 
<pavlushka-> hehe, anyways, it is night for me :)
<zaki> night? 
<pavlushka-> zaki and that means he setup another person's pc :)
<pavlushka-> zaki yes night :)
<pavlushka-> see ya :)
<zaki> good night pavel.
<Nahiyan> http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/everything-you-need-to-know-orionid-meteor-shower
<Nahiyan> meteor shower tonight
<Nahiyan> don't go to sleep yet rath jaga pakhi :)
<zaki> Nahiyan: thnx
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-22
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<Kilos>  /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #Ubuntu-BD
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- Kilos set flags +V on ahoneybun
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- Kilos set flags -V on ahoneybun
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- Kilos set flags -v on ahoneybun
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- Kilos set flags +Vv on ahoneybun
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- Kilos set flags +RVefrs on pavlushka
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags -V on pavlushka
<ahoneybun> wait is goin on?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-23
<pavlushka> Almost morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi Guest63935 
<Kilos> whats pavel up to today
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> thanks Kilos 
<pavlushka> there's an error in my irc-client conf that is corrected now :)
<Kilos> well done
<pavlushka> Hey dipraw :)
<pavlushka> welcome me back Kilos :p
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: seen QA?
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> maybe the fly has his server offline because he is sorting his house and packing to leave za
<r3m0n> WC pavlushka ;)
<pavlushka> ty r3m0n 
<r3m0n> glad to see you.. :) how're you/....?
<pavlushka> I am good, glad to see you too r3m0n  :)
<r3m0n> someone asked me,"what's different between torrent & torrent5  ?"
<pavlushka> Night everyone :)
<zaki> wb eprbata
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-19
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos ,How are you?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka  bad head day but ok ty and you?
<Kilos> when is this channel ever going to grow
<pavlushka> Kilos: I've been few kilos away, just arrived and so far so good :)
<pavlushka> I would be more than happy if I could answer that (still optimistic)
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-20
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<pavlushka> How are you?
<zaki> i'm fine. :) 
<zaki> how about you?
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-15
<pavlushka> zaki: only the pressure function need to be fixed
<pavlushka> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2#history
<u-la-la> [ UTC+6 Weather | Personal Weather Station: IPANCHAG2 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<pavlushka> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2#history
<u-la-la> [ UTC+6 Weather | Personal Weather Station: IPANCHAG2 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<pavlushka> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2#history
<u-la-la> [ UTC+6 Weather | Personal Weather Station: IPANCHAG2 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<pavlushka> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2
<pavlushka> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2
<zaki> pavlushka, is this data uploading from your device?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<u-la-la> [ UTC+6 Weather | Personal Weather Station: IPANCHAG2 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<zaki> pavlushka, wow
<pavlushka> ;)
<zaki> 250,000+ Weather Stations 
<zaki> your one among them :) 
<zaki> nice work
<pavlushka> yay
<zaki> pavlushka, IPANCHAG2
<zaki> why is that?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> derived from Panchagarh
<zaki> and 2 ? :D 
<pavlushka> may be I am the 2nd individual from Panchagarh or Bangladesh
<pavlushka> zaki: new pressure function defined, just applied a conversion, https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2
<u-la-la> [ UTC+6 Weather | Personal Weather Station: IPANCHAG2 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - INVALID_LOGIN
<zaki> pavlushka, checking 
<pavlushka> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2
<u-la-la> [ UTC+6 Weather | Personal Weather Station: IPANCHAG2 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - https://www.wunderground.com
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> zaki: tell u-la-la to reload url
<pavlushka> like this ".reload url"
<zaki> u-la-la, .reload url
<pavlushka> zaki: not u-la-la 
<zaki> .reload url
<pavlushka> zaki: simply the command
<zaki> .reload url
<pavlushka> zaki: without the .
<zaki> reload url
<zaki> no reply pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: do it in pm with u-la-la 
<pavlushka> zaki:  and tell me the result
<pavlushka> zaki: try both with . and without .
<zaki> pavlushka, nothing happens with both command 
<pavlushka> zaki: hmm
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-16
<pavlushka> zaki: finally, https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPANCHAG2, all working
<u-la-la> [ #WXSTATION.DESC.0.neighborhood Weather | Personal Weather Station: #WXSTATION.DESC.0.ID by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground ] - https://www.wunderground.com
<zaki> pavlushka, when you updated?
<zaki> I checked afternoon 
<pavlushka> zaki: last night, gone bed in 5 am
<pavlushka> zaki: what changed?
<zaki> pavlushka, can't mark actually 
<zaki> but the temperature for sure :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: then nothing may be :)
<pavlushka> zaki: need a rain gauge (90 BDT) and anemometer (5936 BDT techshopbd)
<pavlushka> zaki: why you are two?
<z4ki> lol
<z4ki> দুই দেহ এক আত্মা 
<z4ki> bad internet connection may be 
<z4ki> pavlushka, I'm about to watch  Brazil vs  Argentina  match.
<pavlushka> z4ki: wow and haha@দুই দেহ এক আত্মা 
<z4ki> :D
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-19
<pavlushka> zaki: here
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-20
<LjL> hey, for anyone who has forgotten, i run Brainstorm. i wanted to let you know that the earthquakes for Bangladesh and nearby countries are also posted at https://www.reddit.com/r/bhukamp/ now with also https://www.reddit.com/live/11p0tmx6jk6gh to get desktop notifications of them (it will continue posting them here on IRC, too)
<u-la-la> [ Earthquakes in India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal ] - https://www.reddit.com
<u-la-la> [ [live] Earthquakes in India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Fiji ] - https://www.reddit.com
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-21
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: good
<pavlushka> zaki: time for bed I guess
#ubuntu-bd 2019-10-14
<groudon_> Hello, I have problems displaying Bengali in xchat and irssi. Anybody has a solution?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-10-18
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: any update on your CCNA?
<Brainstorm> 🌖 भूकंप! Землятрус! ငလျင်! Earthquake! 5.0 M tremor, registered by 7 agencies, unknown frequency, occurred 14 minutes ago (16:48:09 UTC), with a gibbous moon, Myanmar-India Border Region (23.16, 94.23) ± 1 km likely felt 140 km away (in ကလေး, မော်လိုက်…) by 444500 people (seismicportal.eu)  
